# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Phục chế con Máy PLASMA của liên hiệp quốc .

## LEDUC

Phục chế lại con plasma . 3 đầu cắt plasma/oxy ga . có 3 bộ THC độc lập , chạy bằng máy tính boot bằng đĩa mềm .



Mới về em nó còn tơi tả . 

Sau 3 ngày cạo sạch râu ria cho em nó . Gọn gàng trở lại .

----------

hancatemc.com

----------


## CKD

Con máy của đơn vị nào mà to thế nhỉ? Rộng được 3m ko bác?
Lúc trước làm việc trong nhà máy đóng tàu, con CNC Oxy/Gas của nó cũng chỉ rộng hơn 3m thôi.

----------


## LEDUC

Bề rộng của nó 4M , nhưng tới 3 đầu cắt lận , nên hành trình còn hơn 3m tí . Chiều dài 12m hình trình tính dư là 11,5m , có thể tăng chiều dài hơn nhiều nữa .

----------


## hancatemc.com

Chả là bên e đang cho thuê máy CNC Gas Plasma, nên hiện tại đang muốn mua máy CNC cũ (kể cả đã hỏng hết còn bộ khung xương và ray) để về phục chế lại nhằm mục đích cho thuê. Nếu bác có hoặc biết đơn bị nào bán thì bác gt e nhé (sẽ có tý gọi là đi lại  :Big Grin: ) sđt e: 0989.979.137. Thank bác!
Máy e đang cho thuê đây bác:

----------

